# Leap Of Faith-Nathan's Journey 19,500 word Novella for .99 cents



## K. R. Whitaker (Nov 28, 2010)

God gave Nathan a special job. He helps people. He never knows where he's going, or how long he will stay in one place before leaving again. Sometimes what he must do is clear, other times he has to trust his instincts and figure it out.

    God has allowed Nathan to witness many miracles. Each one has deepened his faith, and given him a clearer understanding of his purpose. Nathan is inviting you to travel with him. You never know when another miracle might happen.

This novella is Christian fantasy fiction.  (Genre and description has been revised since some of the posts below)

Click on the cover below to visit Amazon.com and read the preview.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, KR, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## K. R. Whitaker (Nov 28, 2010)

To all that have purchased one of my books, Thank you!


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Interesting . . . is it fantasy, or more religious?


----------



## K. R. Whitaker (Nov 28, 2010)

Definitely fantasy, and definitely a religious story as well.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Heh heh . . . me, too.  Don't even worry about it.

Thanks for answering my question!  It does look like Christian fantasy.


----------



## K. R. Whitaker (Nov 28, 2010)

That's a label that could easily be put on it.  The story contains supernatural occurrences emanating from the power of God.


----------



## K. R. Whitaker (Nov 28, 2010)

Nathan's Journey has a new five star review!  And again, a big thank you to those who have purchased one of my books!


----------



## K. R. Whitaker (Nov 28, 2010)

Again, a big thank you to those who have purchased one of my books!


----------



## K. R. Whitaker (Nov 28, 2010)

Again, a big thank you to those who have purchased one of my books!


----------

